# Misto



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Where can I buy a Misto Sprayer?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Got ours on Amazon. Works okay, nothin' to write home about.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

gilberte Thank you for the accurate review. Anybody know of a better solution for sprayer that is used for oils? Misto supposed to be used to replace Pam.


----------



## Eco- (Jan 24, 2015)

We got a 3-4 pack of "Misto" sprayers at BJ's. They are just a empty container that you add whatever to and hand pressurize it.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Bed Bath & Beyond is where I got mine.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Get some silpats (silicone pads) to put on your pans instead of having to grease them or spray them.....just another idea.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I got mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond and love it. I use it all the time!


----------



## cmd1965 (May 8, 2011)

I also got mine at Bed Bath & Beyond. I have 2; one for olive oil & one for peanut oil. Much better than the plastic ones.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Tj maxx/Marshall's/homegoods type of stores usually have them at half off


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

The only problem I have had with these sprayers (several different brands), is that eventually they tend to put out a stream instead of a spray. At that point, they need to be emptied and filled with hot water. Spraying with that generally un-cakes the dried oil so they'll mist again. Need to wait for them to dry before using, however, as water in the oil can cause it to go bad.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, you have to do some maintenance. I put hot water and a drop of Dawn in mine when the spray pattern goes bad. Let it soak a bit, then spray the warm solution thru it. Rinse, let dry, refill, it's back in business for a few more months. 

I paid $10 for that thing, and it's paid for itself many times over. 

The silicone mat is just something else to buy, wash and find a place to store. Plus you still need to oil loaf pans and odd size pans that there isn't a silpat made for. So I'm content without them.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've got two of the Misto sprayers. One came from Amazon and the other came from Costco, packaged as a set with a salt and pepper grinder. I bought it because I needed the salt grinder. Costco might have them online if they aren't in the store.

I use non-stick cook ware and very rarely grease a pan. What I use the oil sprayers for is corn tortillas. Give them a spray of oil and put them into a hot oven for a few minutes and they soften right up and taste as good as the fried tortillas with a fraction of the fat.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

If you aren't fond of the Mistos, what about just using oiled hands? I know it can't be done for hot foods, obviously. But I too tire of the slowness and constant pumping of the Misto, so I frequently just put a bit of oil in a bowl and dip my fingers in and then handle the food. Or I also put a bit of oil on the baking dish and spread it around with my fingers or with one of those silicone basters.


----------

